# Punchtown SPR Ti Gloves



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone used these ?

quickly tried the 14oz on in Marc's shop and couldnt believe the flexibility in them, perfect for clinch, catching kicks etc


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yes mate ive got a pair, they are huge but really nice gloves, they have really good wrist protection too


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

do you have them in 16oz ?

i tried on a display glove which was 14oz, i suffer with pains in my wrists so im looking for some new gloves with better wrist support than my current Twins, basically because of the velcro closure and my small wrists i can only get one glove on properly tight, i take joint supps, and wear wraps, but occasionally i still get wrist pains

ive been looking at the Rival gloves because the wrist on them looks really good, and the Venum gloves aswell which have an elastic velcro closure so with those im sure i could get both on nice and tight

the punchtown gloves have got me thinking because firstly they are the most flexible gloves ive ever tried, perfect for thai clinch work, and secondly being so flexible its surely very easy to make a good fist in them, but, they are normal velcro closure like my Twins so dont think they would be any better on my wrists


----------



## photographymatt (Dec 2, 2009)

I tried a pair of my friends 4oz punchtowns and I couldnt believe how comftable they were. Im looking forward to them bringing out their R.I.P gym bag soon!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

We only have them in 14oz . I also have a pair of 16oz Hayabusa Gloves and there is no differnece at all, the Punchtowns are quite big for 14oz's


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

I didn't think the 14oz in your shop were that big really, I think hayabusa's are small for 16oz


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I have small girly hands though ):


----------



## radicalfightshop (Aug 1, 2010)

I think the largest 16oz I have seen are the Twins, its like having two airbags strapped to your hands.

The PunchTowns are very good, we get nothing but praise from our customers who buy them. Its a shame they dont do 10oz in the SPRTIs though, not sure why they dont.

I personally think they are quite sleek, not too big, not too small.


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

Well its twins I'm used to so that's probably why I didn't think they were very big


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

And I bet I have smaller hands


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

post a picture we'll have a hand off


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

lol, do you find you can get both the wrist straps on tight on your own ?

this is the problem ive got with my Twins, once ive got one glove on i cant get the other on tight enough for my liking


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeh i dont have a problem with that, out of all the gloves we sell the SPR TI's are IMO the best


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't get the cuff to overlap on the second glove to get it tight


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

marc said:


> Yeh i dont have a problem with that, out of all the gloves we sell the SPR TI's are IMO the best


what makes you say that Marc, bold claim !


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I typed that on my phone, so it was a little rushed. They are comparable with the Hayabusa gloves, we have had and also stock, PRO MMA 16oz Gloves, Bad Boy 16oz Gloves, Twins, sandee, and a few other brands i cant think of right now. The Punchtown and the Hayabusa 16oz are the top 2 IMO. due in part to the comfort of the gloves, the wrist support on both is excellent, the original Punchtown BXR gloves 16oz where terrible in terms of wrist protection, they definetly got it right with the SPR Ti's I know you suffer with your wrists, with that in mind quality glove with excellent wrist support, either the SPR Ti's or the Hayabusa 16oz would be fine. I will be getting a few more Punchtown items in on Tuesday/wednesday so if you want i can get you a pair of 16oz in and you can compare them with the Hayabusa 16oz to see what you feel is best


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

How is the wrist support that good on them it just looks like normal hook and loop to me, any good pics of the wrist section

In fact they are advertised as having a flexible wrist section


----------

